# Deeper ?



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone have one? Pro plus? Just bought one for a Christmas gift so I guess we will see but I was hoping to hear some good or bad.


----------



## gibdog (Jun 30, 2011)

It works. Good for rivers,kayak, shore,etc.


----------

